# 1600 acre club in Hancock county taking members



## Horatio (Jul 30, 2005)

Hancock County, land of the big bucks.  1600 acres with 65% hardwoods and 35%  very old and 15 year old pines.  25 members total.  A group of 10 left at the last minute on wednesday.  There are still six positions left as of Saturday July 29.  Contact Jonny Archer (770) 922-6709.  Trophy managed for 20 years now.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jul 30, 2005)

*H*

How much?


----------



## elmerpud (Jul 30, 2005)

What part of Hancock is the land in, main road or hwy is it off.


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 31, 2005)

Could you please tell us a little more about the property..campsite?? power?? water?? septic??? fishing??? food plots?? pin system??? why did 10 folks leave at one time????
thank you 
dan


----------



## tknight (Jul 31, 2005)

Dan7347 said:
			
		

> Could you please tell us a little more about the property..campsite?? power?? water?? septic??? fishing??? food plots?? pin system??? why did 10 folks leave at one time????
> thank you
> dan


 
  very interested in the info.  Thanks,


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Land*

How Much Will The Dues Be And Also Where Is The Land Located?? Thanks Stillhunter


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 1, 2005)

Horatio,
would like to know the price, location, rules and so forth!


----------



## Shinyhead (Aug 1, 2005)

Dues are $675. It is first come first serve. Has a camp site with electricity no water or septic. Me and 7x57 hunted it for two years left for two years and are now back again. We originally left because they were selling the property and thought they would lose the lease but it did not happen. I was told he was looking for members because there was a group of 11 guys that hunted together that were from Hall County and they found their on lease so they left the guy at the last minute. It is South of Sparta off of hwy 15, it is worth a call to check out.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 1, 2005)

what are rules and details?


----------



## B Young (Aug 1, 2005)

Need details!!???


----------



## Shinyhead (Aug 2, 2005)

Call the number posted for anymore details.


----------



## barry mooney (Aug 6, 2005)

went and looked at this property today.great looking piece of land.has pines of all ages and plenty of creek and river bottoms.well worth going to look at if you need a club.we seen qual, turkey,rabbit and deer.has good interior roadsand nice camp.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 27, 2005)

*details*

if you want details then dial the number at the top of the thread


----------



## barry mooney (Sep 2, 2005)

talked to johnny today said he still needs 4 more members.


----------



## barry mooney (Sep 12, 2005)

*bow opener*

still looking for 4 members.had a good bow opener.i had 2 8 points about 50 yards.president killed a 16'' 8 point,another guy seen 8 does,another saw a spike,and another seen a doe.we saw 9 does and 4 bucks between the 5 that was there.


----------



## Inatree (Sep 19, 2005)

Ive been calling this number for a week, no one ever answers.
I s the club full ?


----------

